# Am This Out of It?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Am I This Out of It?*

I must be out of touch. I have only heard of half of these bands and I have only heard one song - by Black Mountain - it was a free download from from Gibson.

http://www.thestar.com/Entertainment/Music/article/558737


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, yes you are.
Me too. (Although I had heard of Portishead, that's it).
I sold an amp to a kid last year, and we were chatting about music and I hadn't heard of anybody he was talking about, and he had no idea who I wastalkign about. Awkward moment: he said something about how I must have played and listened to a lot of music when I was young.........
...(pause)...
...er, I mean younger.

So, where and how do we find out about new music that doesn't suck?
I hate radio, plus all that ever seems to be on there is Bryan Adams from the 80s anyway.
I don't watch TV, but last few times I have the only music has been slo-mo hat-on-sideways show-us-your-abs hiphop. 
I've heard of this thing called teh Interwebs...is there any decent new music on there?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I was talking to a friend about this the other day....do ANY radio stations play new good music?

no DJ's seem to find & play new music anymore, it's all one big media corp with preprogrammed content....


actually the guy who hosts CBC in the morning plays some interesting stuff....James Allen

I think he's the only guy on the friggin planet who still does that though


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm winning so far, I've heard 2.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I've heard of about 4, I keep hearing about TV on the Radio and the Dears, however I have not checked them out as of yet. I guess I'm out of touch, don't feel bad though I keep discovering old stuff that is completely new to me and I like it!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> I've heard of about 4, I keep hearing about TV on the Radio and the Dears, however I have not checked them out as of yet. I guess I'm out of touch, don't feel bad though I keep discovering old stuff that is completely new to me and I like it!


TV on the Radio? That was Tommy Vance's tagline on the Friday Rock show on Radio 1.
I'm in the same place with the discovering new-old stuff thing, but It would still be nice to hear some good new music by people that are still alive...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm 24 and I know 4 bands and when I say I know, I only heard about them (except for NIN) there's a big hype right now for the non-mainstream, but almost mainstrem and it's sucks!  

Paul: Are you a fanatic of the Simpson?????


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

We're blessed with a station here in edmonton that plays new artists and new music in their mix. Is it perfect, no....but no rap or cheesy pop (OK, at least not the American Idol variety), rock/alt/punk oriented - no metal except a bit of Metallica. Good DJ's with distinct personalities, the morning guy (Garner Andrews) has a twisted sense of humour I like and there's a Brit (Graham Scott) who's completely brilliant but not full time. Sonic 102.9. They seem to be NOT corporate, tho I am not 100% on this. http://www.sonic1029.com/

EDIT** From the list linked, they play NIN, Beck, Eagles of Death Metal, MGMT, and maybe 1 or 2 others, I don't always catch the artist name announcements. I've heard of Chad van Gaalen and Cadence Weapon, probably because both are from Alberta. And Los Campesinos, tho not heard their stuff. Portishead yes, not my thing. Will check out F---ed Up and Black Mountain.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At various times in my life I've been in situations where I deal more with young people--such as when I taught guitar. At those times I've been more aware of new/newer music. (Teaching guitar was moreso, as the students would bring me stuff they wanted to learn.)

Sometimes the newer stuff was good, other times it wasn't.
One time a student told me he wanted to play some new stuff, like Jimi Hendrix! (One of many Hendrix tribute albums was out at the time.)

So in the band he was in we did a Hendrix medley. To him Hendrix was new.

Most of the new stuff these days I either
1)don't get
2)don't like
3)find to be a pale imitation of the past

or a combination of the above.

I know I'm "out of it" at the present time, but I may not be in the future.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If someone half my age asked what *current* music I was listening and I ran off a list like this:

RAQ, Moe, Umphree's McGee, The Breakfast, The Disco Biscuits, Licorice, The New Masterminds, U-Melt, The String Cheese Incident, Galactic, Widespread Panic, Jazz is Dead, Gov't Mule, Tea Leave Green, New Monsoon, Global Funk, Phish, The Aquarium Rescue Unit.

Do think he/she would have heard of maybe two or three? As a matter of fact do you think anyone my age (think obsessed with retirement) would even know? I listen to internet radio.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

So you like jam bands huh? (Based on the unscientific poll of the two of those I've heard of without googling).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> So you like jam bands huh? (Based on the unscientific poll of the two of those I've heard of without googling).


hwopv  - http://radioio.com/channel/player?voxID=31


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

zontar said:


> At various times in my life I've been in situations where I deal more with young people--such as when I taught guitar. At those times I've been more aware of new/newer music. (Teaching guitar was moreso, as the students would bring me stuff they wanted to learn.)
> 
> Sometimes the newer stuff was good, other times it wasn't.
> One time a student told me he wanted to play some new stuff, like Jimi Hendrix! (One of many Hendrix tribute albums was out at the time.)
> ...


Between teaching at the college, having 5 of my own and being involved with the local music stores and bands as much as I am both through personal and fixing amps I manage to keep up fairly well. I've heard of a few of the bands (The eagles of death metal have been around for awhile and are pretty good). I also listen to alot of internet radio as where I live is a frickin radio nuclear waste land. You can set you watch everyday by what time the one local plays Back in Black.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe. I've heard and enjoy just about all those bands up there. But then I read the blogs, follow the scenes -- just about all of those, save maybe NiN, MGMT and Beck, you will not be hearing on commercial radio in Canada any time soon. I think it was Starbuck who was looking for new music a few months back and I recommended the Ting Tings. Another band that should have been on that list. And I still love _Take me to the Riot_ by Stars even though the rest of that album is ho hum. And Black Mountain is pretty kick ass. I didn't really like this years _Everything is Borrowed_ but _A Grand Don't Come For Free_ is absolutely stellar trip-hop by The Streets. Worth a listen even if the rhyme isn't your thing.

Lots and lots of great music being made that's pushing boundaries, mixing up the genres.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've only heard of 2 of them but I'm kinda surprised none of you know of 'Beck'


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

I am in the same boat. I like blues and have a hard enough time keeping up with new bands and releases and digging out old matsers let alone trends in new music. I am so turned off by rap, hip hop and the so called new R&B that I guess by default I am not as agressive as I once was in finding out other new trends in music.
Also take into account that I have only progressed as far as CD's and don't own an ipod/MP3 player or a facebook/myspace page and all of the free music you can search out and download there. I am getting close to technology overload together with all the other stuff I need for day to day existence.
I teach SAP for my organization and am deeply into it on a day to day basis and really the last thing I want to do when I get home is cruise the Internet or even get close to a computer. I guess this is the main reason for not being able to keep up in certain musical areas.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Meh...I've heard of, or know the work of most of those bands, and as far as I'm concerned, that's a pretty crummy list of "Bands who Rocked." Especially having F'd Up coming in 1st - that just reeks of bandwagon jumping, considering they are a Toronto band who just got a lengthy write-up in Spin Magazine. I've never like the hardcore scene and can't dig the music, so this particular band being an extension of that really baffles me. I guess I'm old. Except I'm not. I'm 28.

Of that entire list, I honestly got the most excited when they mentioned Luke Doucet in the headline, but then he was nowhere to be found in the rest of the article. For those of you who don't know him, he used to be the guitarist for Sarah McLachlan's backing band, as well as guitarist/vocalist for his band Veal, which were a 3-piece rock band that kicked a bunch of ass (check out 2003's Embattled Hearts). Lately he's been playing out as Luke Doucet and the White Falcons (yes, Luke plays a White Falcon). His Solo stuff is super-duper solid in the alt-country vein.

Other than Luke, I dig the Eagles of Death Metal, but only in a semi-serious way, because they are a tongue-in-cheek band to begin with. The rest of that list is dung.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I knew that I had happily lost touch with current music recently after suffering through several tunes on the supermarket muzak. Whiny, wandering drivel with no hooks or any reason to want to remember the tunes. One song came on that sounded like Tracey Chapman making a desperate attempt at a comeback and digging the absolute bottom of the barrel to do it. Turned out to be James Blunt singing(?) "You're Beautiful". Then "Jack and Diane" starts up...guess what gang, it ain't John Cougar. It's a poorly used sample used as BG for a Jessica Simpson tune. The only upside that I heard was a "new country" style tune that kicked a$$ and was enjoyable to listen to and that turned out to be Bon Jovi. No wonder so many young kids are listening to old people's music like AC/DC and Metallica.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Heck .... I am so far behind on my "trying to get" list that I'm still working on Mary Margaret O'Hara .....


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Heck .... I am so far behind on my "trying to get" list that I'm still working on Mary Margaret O'Hara .....


LOL!! I don't "get" that either!!! Or that other one... Mimi on the beach.. Crap who _was_ that!????


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> LOL!! I don't "get" that either!!! Or that other one... Mimi on the beach.. Crap who _was_ that!????


Jane Sibbery ...... I almost got her once but my doctor gave me something :smile:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Mary Margaret O'Hara? Wasn't she one of the characters on Saturday Night Live? Or was it SCTV?

I'm going backwards in time with my tastes. There's a lot of great stuff from the 60's to listen to. Still into Zeppelin and Floyd though.

I remember I was shaking my head at the music in the gym one time in the late 80's, I think it was Milli Vanilli or some such crap. One of the guys asked me what I listened to and I said "Zeppelin, Floyd, Sabbath". His reply was "I listened to that in high school. You gotta move on". And I thought "Move on to what? Music that doesn't speak to me? And why?". 

Oh, yeah. I recognize 4 off that list. Not to listen to though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Mary Margaret O'Hara? Wasn't she one of the characters on Saturday Night Live? Or was it *SCTV*?


That was Katherine O'Hara. Mary Margaret is her sister - she's a musician.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Mary Margaret is her sister - she's a musician.


Yes ..... and I am a unicorn


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That was Katherine O'Hara. Mary Margaret is her sister - she's a musician.


Which makes at least 2 SCTV regulars with musician siblings--Dave & Ian Thomas being the other pair. They even toured together not too long ago.

My first concert was the Stampeders with the Ian Thomas Band opening.


----------

